# Pages Question



## gordmcc (Mar 2, 2006)

During my 30-odd years (some odder than others) of teaching high school math, I came to rely on AppleWorks for preparing tests and handouts. By the time I retired, I was an absolute expert. Since I have retired, I have been trying to wean myself of AW, and on to Pages. I am currently tutoring a grade 8 student, and have been attempting to prepare some review work.

Here's my question. Pages wants to format paragraphs for me. I don't want it to. I tried setting paragraph styles to "Free Form", character styles to "None", and list styles to "None", but still when I press return, it wants to number the next item, and changes the format of the previous line. This is driving me crazy. Is there any way I can Pages to stop trying to think for me?

Thanks

(my apologies if this requires a stupidly simple remedy!)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hi Gord,

Have you tried changing the setting in the* Inspector-->Text-->More-->* "Following Paragraph Style" to "Free Form" ?

Also, FYI, there is a helpful Google Group for iWork users: iwork : iWork - it's a little moribund at the moment, but when iWork '11 (or whatever it's called) is released (this month? Please?), it will likely spring to life again.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

I had actually wondered this as well and I found this solution if it helps:


Typing Return twice will cancel the list mode at the end of a list. If you feel that you are getting list style when you don't want to, you can turn off the Automatically Detect Lists option in the Pages > Preferences > Auto Correction section.


----------



## gordmcc (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks all. I'll give these suggestions a try.


----------

